# Gilgamesh vs Wonder woman



## Azrael Finalstar (May 22, 2010)

Gilgamesh from Fate/Stay night and sequels 

Diana doesn't have her bracelets for the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 22, 2010)

Won't WW bitlz him before he does anything?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 22, 2010)

WW pretty much surrived after getting throw into the sun from Superman (I it was the comic where he was mind control from what I can remember), and I highy doubt Glamesh can do anything to her.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 22, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> WW pretty much surrived after getting throw into the sun from Superman (I it was the comic where he was mind control from what I can remember)



Superman didn't do that to her.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 22, 2010)

gilly can do jack and shit to her...

where the fuck are you getting this shyt from hellspawn WW's tough but not that tough


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 22, 2010)

What is this I don't even


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2010)

The first 5 minutes, WW just lost the only thing she can defend herself with.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 22, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Superman didn't do that to her.



No, but he did punch her at FTL speeds to earth.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 22, 2010)

I can't believe I'm even suggesting such a thing but

God wave...


----------



## God (May 22, 2010)

basch71 said:


> The first 5 minutes, WW just lost the only thing she can defend herself with.



Defend from what? A slow as fuck sword?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 22, 2010)

i see i forgot to equalize speed. oops. that would be a dick move at this point though, i'll just make that scenario 2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Defend from what? A slow as fuck sword?



He does have Gate of Babylon to spam with. Usually WW can deflect with her bracelets from bullets to god knows what. I myself haven't witnessed feats of WW bullet timing. And he's shooting thousands of swords which are being shot like bullets. Plus the various effects those things have. With bracelets, she can deflect and sucker punching Gil in the face. First 5 minutes, she's on defense.


----------



## God (May 22, 2010)

Her forcefield stops Ea's attacks, she walks over and knocks him into space.



basch71 said:


> He does have Gate of Babylon to spam with. Usually WW can deflect with her bracelets from bullets to god knows what. I myself haven't witnessed feats of WW bullet timing. And he's shooting thousands of swords which are being shot like bullets. Plus the various effects those things have. With bracelets, she can deflect and sucker punching Gil in the face. First 5 minutes, she's on defense.



She can tank that shit and more.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 22, 2010)

Ea shatters reality. Wonder Woman's not tanking that.

She is like a gazillion times stronger and faster though.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 22, 2010)

basch71 said:


> He does have Gate of Babylon to spam with. Usually WW can deflect with her bracelets from bullets to god knows what. I myself haven't witnessed feats of WW bullet timing. And he's shooting thousands of swords which are being shot like bullets. Plus the various effects those things have. With bracelets, she can deflect and sucker punching Gil in the face. First 5 minutes, she's on defense.



WW is ftl out the wazooo

Ea busting..reality..hmmm heh


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> WW is ftl out the wazooo
> 
> Ea busting..reality..hmmm heh



I've been out of touch with her. Although I do know she's strong enough to punch his head off casually.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 22, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> WW is ftl out the wazooo
> 
> Ea busting..reality..hmmm heh


People who know nothing about Type Moon can go stand over there with Cubey. The whole point of Ea is to destroy "Worlds" hence Anti-World. The World, as defined by Nasu consists of the very logical basis of the universe that makes 1 + 1 =2, black = black, white = white, gravity exerts a pull towards itself and so on. So yeah, Ea, even on a low charge shatters reality wherever the space time distortion hits.

Even if it doesn't shatter reality (lol the definition is wrong because I don't like it), it's a space time distortion nonetheless. Physical durability is basically moot against it.


----------



## Crimson King (May 22, 2010)

Since Hadomaru included a speed equalized scenario, 

1. goes to Ww

2. goes to Gilgamesh via Ea or Gae Bolg + Herpe


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 23, 2010)

In scenario 2, wouldn't Gae Bolg kill her?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> People who know nothing about Type Moon can go stand over there with Cubey. The whole point of Ea is to destroy "Worlds" hence Anti-World. The World, as defined by Nasu consists of the very logical basis of the universe that makes 1 + 1 =2, black = black, white = white, gravity exerts a pull towards itself and so on. So yeah, Ea, even on a low charge shatters reality wherever the space time distortion hits.
> 
> Even if it doesn't shatter reality (lol the definition is wrong because I don't like it), it's a space time distortion nonetheless. Physical durability is basically moot against it.



because you can prove it can affect people as durable....and indeed mystically so....as wonderwomen?


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> because you can prove it can affect people as durable....and indeed mystically so....as wonderwomen?



Just wondering, has she taken any attack like that before?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Just wondering, has she taken any attack like that before?



her defenses are sufficient to repel DS's OE even when its in full "i retcon you mode"

those gunatlets be broken....and the OBD does not..recognize pussyseid..so as much as it burns me to admit..it.....WW should actually be able to deal with that as per her OE feat which btw is a far more potent attack


----------



## Endless Mike (May 23, 2010)

But that was actually because part of her soul was in Darkseid at that time.

Anyway her forcefield has taken Skyfather - level attacks before.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> But that was actually because part of her soul was in Darkseid at that time.
> 
> Anyway her forcefield has taken Skyfather - level attacks before.



Then she can tank Ea.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 23, 2010)

Didn't EA wipe out a infinite dimension? Also, can't Gea Bolg(sp) kill her?


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> because you can prove it can affect people as durable....and indeed mystically so....as wonderwomen?


Did you miss the part where "physical durability is moot against it"? You can't physically tank reality warping and destruction. That's just all there is to it.

She'll most probably tank it with her force field of course, but Ea should be able to kill her in the first five minutes.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Did you miss the part where "physical durability is moot against it"? You can't physically tank reality warping and destruction. That's just all there is to it.[]



there are in fact several characters in fiction who can tank reality hax on raw durability.....


skiboydoggy said:


> She'll most probably tank it with her force field of course, but Ea should be able to kill her in the first five minutes.



why the fuck would it kill her in the first five minutes..Gilgamesh possesses nothing that can circumvent..her defenses...



Accelerator said:


> Didn't EA wipe out a infinite dimension? Also, can't Gea Bolg(sp) kill her?



that better be backed up by feats


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> there are in fact several characters in fiction who can tank reality hax on raw durability.....
> 
> 
> why the fuck would it kill her in the first five minutes..Gilgamesh possesses nothing that can circumvent..her defenses...
> ...



OP turned off her gauntlets for the first 5 minutes.

Info on Gae Bolg:


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 23, 2010)

If she can use her shield then I don't see what Gilgamesh can do since I believe she block a attack from Nekron before?


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> there are in fact several characters in fiction who can tank reality hax on raw durability.....



Hulk and his ilk who somehow gain fifty different powers from being REALLY FUCKING STRONG don't count. You can't tank reality warping until shown otherwise.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> OP turned off her gauntlets for the first 5 minutes.
> 
> Info on Gae Bolg:



lol hadon gimping her 

she still is massively faster then anything that thing has ever attacked..can it...hit her in time?



skiboydoggy said:


> *Hulk and his ilk who somehow gain fifty different powers from being REALLY FUCKING STRONG don't count*. You can't tank reality warping until shown otherwise.



the point is...you made a rather inaccurate statement there

and Diana shouldn't have too....tank anything with her defenses...


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> lol hadon gimping her
> 
> she still is massively faster then anything that thing has ever attacked..can it...hit her in time?



She'll be getting scenario 1.

But Gilgamesh will be getting the speed equalized scenario.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> She'll be getting scenario 1.
> 
> But Gilgamesh will be getting the speed equalized scenario.



she has all her defenses turned off for scenario two?


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> she has all her defenses turned off for scenario two?



She still has her gauntlets disabled for 5 minutes.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the point is...you made a rather inaccurate statement there
> 
> and Diana shouldn't have too....tank anything with her defenses...



Let's see... The ability to handle energy like it was matter, the ability to physically grapple anti-matter without annihilating himself, the ability to thunderclap away universe rending power, the ability to regenerate, the ability to... Well, you get my point.

And to think the Hulk's actual power is gamma radiation giving him the ability to become stronger as he gets angrier.

Wonder Woman doesn't have her defences here since they were taken off for the first five minutes, unless you're telling me she started carrying some Hephaestus forged shield around as standard equipment these days. So she's going to have to try to tank Ea, which she probably can't.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Let's see... The ability to handle energy like it was matter, the ability  to physically grapple anti-matter without annihilating himself, the ability to thunderclap away universe rending power, the ability to regenerate, the ability to... Well, you get my point.
> 
> And to think the Hulk's actual power is gamma radiation giving him the ability to become stronger as he gets angrier.[]



he isn't the only one pc superman...popeye pappy.....early lee era Odin did some wonky shit too...pc darkseid while he did have defenses...was also brokenly durable


skiboydoggy said:


> Wonder Woman doesn't have her defences here since they were taken off for the first five minutes, unless you're telling me she started carrying some Hephaestus forged shield around as standard equipment these days. So she's going to have to try to tank Ea, which she probably can't.



her standard equip is hepheastus forged...as far as I know

what I don't know are the extent of its..defenses and what it can gaurd her against..I know her gauntlets are pretty potent..and she has access to other shit...


but her get up it i do not know


----------



## Rene (May 23, 2010)

Gilgamesh gets horribly raped in the first scenario, he is nowhere near the league to fight characters that are in that speed league.

Second one Gilgamesh most likely loses, unless she can't defend from Gae Bolg. (casuality warping) And if Gae bolg (a spear through the heart) would even be enough to kill her. :<


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he isn't the only one pc superman...popeye pappy.....early lee era Odin did some wonky shit too...pc darkseid while he did have defenses...was also brokenly durable



PC Supes gets powers out of the wazoo. Popeye counts. Odin is a reality warper himself so it's rather obvious he can tank reality warping blows. Basically, developing immunity to reality warping through physical prowess is the exception and not the rule.



> her standard equip is hepheastus forged...as far as I know
> 
> what I don't know are the extent of its..defenses and what it can gaurd her against..I know her gauntlets are pretty potent..and she has access to other shit...



Yeah, but as far as I know she doesn't carry around a pimptastic shield most of the time, and her main defences are her gauntlets, which she doesn't have.

And it's still no Captain America's shield.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2010)

Rene said:


> Gilgamesh gets horribly raped in the first scenario, he is nowhere near the league to fight characters that are in that speed league.
> 
> Second one Gilgamesh most likely loses, unless she can't defend from Gae Bolg. (casuality warping) And if Gae bolg (a spear through the heart) would even be enough to kill her. :<



Except Gae Bolg hits 100% of the time without fail. Unless Diana has the luck of the Gods, she gets off without her heart getting punctured.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 23, 2010)

Ugh Gilgamesh gets murderstomped in one. Gilgamesh does'nt go for Gae Bolg of the start and WW would deflect and tear through the swordspam with her class 100 strength and take Gil's head off in scenario 2. She could thunderclap them away as well since she's be below Supes but still FAR stronger than required here.  Diana also has long range weapons and forcefields. If she can hurt Supes, Gil is screwed.

WW also has FTL reactions so she'd kill him before he could blink even in scenario 2.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> PC Supes gets powers out of the wazoo. Popeye counts. Odin is a reality warper himself so it's rather obvious he can tank reality warping blows. Basically, developing immunity to reality warping through physical prowess is the exception and not the rule



yes, but you made it seem like it was never which was why I was like "umm wait what?!"



skiboydoggy said:


> Yeah, but as far as I know she doesn't carry around a pimptastic shield most of the time, and her main defences are her gauntlets, which she doesn't have.
> 
> And it's still no Captain America's shield.



her standard get up is rather pimptastic outfit made specifically to protect/represent the champ of the amazons.....it does accord her some type of protection

her wrist gauntlets...are really formidable....saying their no "captain America" shield is like saying a ferrari sucks next to a space shuttle there

not to mention in scenario two....she can still AOE' gilly crap away via thunder claps...long enough for the five minute limit to be over



basch71 said:


> Except Gae Bolg hits 100% of the time without fail. Unless Diana has the luck of the Gods, she gets off without her heart getting punctured.



you can prove it the first scenario it will tag...a massively ftl character...... with durability beyond anything shown...in the way of those its targeted


----------



## Iskander (May 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> People who know nothing about Type Moon



That would be you.




skiboydoggy said:


> The whole point of Ea is to destroy "Worlds" hence Anti-World. The World, as defined by Nasu consists of the very logical basis of the universe that makes 1 + 1 =2, black = black, white = white, gravity exerts a pull towards itself and so on. So yeah, Ea, even on a low charge shatters reality wherever the space time distortion hits.
> 
> Even if it doesn't shatter reality (lol the definition is wrong because I don't like it), it's a space time distortion nonetheless. Physical durability is basically moot against it.



LOL so if *Physical durability is basically moot against it* then how saber was able to survive after getting hit by it the first time? (not the second when she used Avalon)....yeah again Bullshit o and I read that whole thread about Enuma Elish being able to bust planets and those things and that guy Cubey is right and you don't understand  nothing because if Anti-world was because he can destroy all Worlds shatter all realities then when he use Enuma Elish 2 times against Saber he would have shatter Gaias "world" Gaias Reality but no sadly for you it didn't do nothing of that, nothing happened so again Bullshit, Enuma Elish can Destroy Worlds yeah but that doesn't mean it can destroy a planet and that doesn't mean he has the power to shatter all realities the only thing he has destroyed is Iskander's Reality Marble and it isn't an infinite dimension please......



> Ionian Hetairoi - Army of the King
> Rank EX anti-army NP. *The field of battle that Iskandar's forces raced through in the past*. The landscape burned into the hearts of the heroes that Iskandar fought and emerged victorious with.
> Almost like a Realiy Marble, but the difference of this is that it isn't *Iskandar's personal internal world*, it's the combined one of Iskandar and all of his companions. Once activated, Iskandar's past comrades (including Bucephalus) materialize one after another; legendary heroes offered to the world as Heroic Spirits after death, but still show their eternal loyalty and answer Iskandar's call.
> 
> Essentially, continuous summoning of independent Servants. Numbers aren't given, but it should easily *surpass 100 Hassans*.




Yeah Infinite Dimension right.....nah in fact wrong way way wrong.

*And you can tank Enuma Elish with Physical durability proof is saber so stop your wank.*


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

I thought Gilgamesh wasn't trying to kill Saber, that's why he didn't use a max power Ea against her.

I don't see the part where it doesn't say the reality marble isn't infinite.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 23, 2010)

The description says



> Ionian Hetairoi - Army of the King
> Rank EX anti-army NP. The field of battle that Iskandar's forces raced through in the past. *The landscape burned into the hearts of the heroes that Iskandar fought and emerged victorious with*.
> Almost like a Realiy Marble, but the difference of this is that it isn't Iskandar's personal internal world, it's the combined one of Iskandar and all of his companions. Once activated, Iskandar's past comrades (including Bucephalus) materialize one after another; legendary heroes offered to the world as Heroic Spirits after death, but still show their eternal loyalty and answer Iskandar's call



It's not infinite, it appears to be a reenactment of one of Iskander's battlefields. And you can't honestly believe it's infinite, it's not an actual universe sized dimension.


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

So instead it's the land that Alexander conquered? Isn't that around continent sized? Or am I thinking of Julius Caesar?

Edit: Also, if the translation for that part of FHA is accurate, wouldn't that give Shirou of all people hypersonic reaction speed?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 23, 2010)

I'm not sure about the continent part, it seems to be just one battlefield based on the description and he can summon his loyal army in it. How is Shirou in this? And I'm not sure I follow but Shirou is'nt hypersonic.


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'm not sure about the continent part, it seems to be just one battlefield based on the description and he can summon his loyal army in it. How is Shirou in this?



Posted in the wrong one.


----------



## God (May 23, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Ea shatters reality. Wonder Woman's not tanking that.
> 
> She is like a gazillion times stronger and faster though.



It busted a REALITY MARBLE you idiot. Sorry, but I'm tired of seeing this Gilgamesh wank everywhere. It cannot hurt WW.



skiboydoggy said:


> People who know nothing about Type Moon can go stand over there with Cubey. The whole point of Ea is to destroy "Worlds" hence Anti-World.



Yes, worlds as in either Reality Marbles, or Earth. It cannot destroy reality itself and has never done so, stop wanking.



> The World, as defined by Nasu consists of the very logical basis of the universe that makes 1 + 1 =2, black = black, white = white, gravity exerts a pull towards itself and so on. So yeah, Ea, even on a low charge shatters reality wherever the space time distortion hits.



The World is Gaia. Ea has destroyed Reality Marbles. It has never destroyed reality itself, and you have no proof of this at all, simply equivocations. Just stop.



> Even if it doesn't shatter reality (lol the definition is wrong because I don't like it), it's a space time distortion nonetheless. Physical durability is basically moot against it.



And how would that even hurt Wonder Woman, who can withstand attacks from Skyfathers?


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

The closest thing to destroying reality I can think of is punching a hole through space/time in FHA


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

this really is getting fucking ridiculous....this is bordering on accelerator type inanity here

from whats being described it seems certain posters in the word of god thread..where being massively dishonest..or just flat out not understanding the source material

Wonderwomen takes both scenarios handily.....its time to start backing shit up with feats and not statements...and poetic phrases in vns and databooks or what have you


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

She's not taking #2. Gae Bolg would still pierce her heart and kill any regen she has.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> She's not taking #2. Gae Bolg would still pierce her heart and kill any regen she has.



what proof do you have that it would affect..something as durable as her?


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> what proof do you have that it would affect..something as durable as her?



It's Reverse causality power. The moment it's used, it will have already pierced her heart.


----------



## God (May 23, 2010)

Tranquil just proved the regen block can be overpowered, and lol at it getting WW.


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Tranquil just proved the regen block can be overpowered, and lol at it getting WW.



It was overpowered because Avalon is a ranked EX Noble Phantasm.

Do you have proof WW can counter the reverse causality?


----------



## God (May 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> It was overpowered because Avalon is a ranked EX Noble Phantasm.
> 
> Do you have proof WW can counter the reverse causality?



Her forcefield has tanked attacks from Skyfathers. But that's not even relevant, since she has mindfuck abilities and transformation powers, so Gilgamesh wont even know where she is, and by that time will have hid head launched into space.


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

Battle is in HBTC, so transformation is useless.

Gae Bolg is one of those things that ignore defenses. 



> A surely fatal strike from the cursed lance, Gáe Bolg. This attack always strikes the heart. By unleashing the abilities of the spear, the wielder can reverse the nature of causality. In effect, the cause is that "the heart is pierced" and the effect is that "the spear is thrust". Thus, the lance has already hit the heart before it is thrust, and the actual action is merely a formality that occurs due to the piercing of the enemy's heart.
> 
> *As a consequence, dodging or guarding is impossible; the lance will simply change course so that it pierces the victim's heart despite any interference. *This is exemplified in Lancer's fight with Saber, in which Gáe Bolg changed direction at an impossible angle so as to aim for Saber's heart. Once initiated, the only defense against this attack is a high degree of luck or a shield with sufficient magical power to block the lance (Even if the lance "pierces" the heart, if the thrust is stopped at the shield, the world will correct the contradiction and the wound would be undone.), which may save a potential victim by altering their fate so that their heart is not pierced. In spite of this reverse-causality property and the attack's resulting accuracy, use of Gáe Bolg is economical, consuming so little prana it can be used seven times without pause for recharge.


----------



## Ulti (May 23, 2010)

Diana's regeneration isn't really enough to survive Gae Bolg.

However IMO if your regeneration is potent enough (Example: Jedah Dohma) you could probably survive it.

as for the fight I have to say Diana rapes 1st and should take 2nd through thunderclap


----------



## Iskander (May 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> So instead it's the land that Alexander conquered? Isn't that around continent sized? Or am I thinking of Julius Caesar?



No it ins't continent sized like *Tranquil Fury* said:



> It's not infinite, it appears to be a reenactment of one of Iskander's battlefields. And you can't honestly believe it's infinite, it's not an actual universe sized dimension.



is just a reenactment of one of Iskander's battlefields nothing more.


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

Iskander said:


> No it ins't continent sized like *Tranquil Fury* said:
> 
> 
> 
> is just a reenactment of one of Iskander's battlefields nothing more.



Ok, so it's just unknown size.


----------



## God (May 23, 2010)

And how does he find her is he's trapped in a mindfuck again?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> It's Reverse causality power. The moment it's used, it will have already pierced her heart.



seems like your basing at in a statement...and no one in that universe being able to tank it..or no sell or just c rap on it

no one...in that universe..comes close to DC's top tier bricks..WW being among the elite of them

I see nothing suggesting it will work


----------



## Iskander (May 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Ok, so it's just unknown size.



Yeah you can say that but you can't say is City size orcontinet size or island size or planet size or infinite size.

the fact that there are 100+ soldiers doesn't make it to big at all.


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> seems like your basing at in a statement...and no one in that universe being able to tank it..or no sell or just c rap on it
> 
> no one...in that universe..comes close to DC's top tier bricks..WW being among the elite of them
> 
> I see nothing suggesting it will work



No, it's not about tanking it. The reverse causality means it would have already pierced her heart the moment it's used. 

Again, here's the bit about it's power:



> A surely fatal strike from the cursed lance, Gáe Bolg. This attack always strikes the heart. By unleashing the abilities of the spear, the wielder can reverse the nature of causality. In effect, the cause is that "the heart is pierced" and the effect is that "the spear is thrust". Thus, the lance has already hit the heart before it is thrust, and the actual action is merely a formality that occurs due to the piercing of the enemy's heart.
> 
> As a consequence, dodging or guarding is impossible; the lance will simply change course so that it pierces the victim's heart despite any interference.





Iskander said:


> Yeah you can say that but you can't say is City size orcontinet size or island size or planet size or infinite size.
> 
> the fact that there are 100+ soldiers doesn't make it to big at all.




IIRC, wasn't there something about it being seen to the horizon? Or am I thinking about UBW?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 23, 2010)

Gilgamesh does'nt use Gae Bolg outside once in UBW against Berserker and once in Fate where Shirou recognises it as just hovering behind Gil. So what makes anyone assume he'll just decide to use it? He loses both scenarios horribly regardless of speed equal or not. Diana would tear through him with her strength, reactions and her own long range coupled with planet+ durability. Gil is not even a fight to her.


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2010)

Gae Bolg is one of his sure-kill weapons, so why won't he use it?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 23, 2010)

I gave you the only two instances he's shown it and he'll try other things first. This is assuming her FTL reactions won't just allow her to move her hands before Gilgamesh can blink and off him. She's helped move the planet, her strength would lol at his projectile attacks as she smacks them easily. 



> Surviving through Gae Bolg will require an auto-resurrect Noble Phantasm or high LCK or a *defensive barrier that surpasses the Prana of Gae Bolg*



LCK is plot related but Diana most certainly has this. No one in Fate comes close to WW.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> No, it's not about tanking it. The reverse causality means it would have already pierced her heart the moment it's used.
> 
> Again, here's the bit about it's power:]




again..how is it going to affect some one...who's beyond anything its ever affected...why would it pierce her heart...if she is..beyond the durability  of any one in the nasuverse


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> seems like your basing at in a statement...and no one in that universe being able to tank it..or no sell or just c rap on it
> 
> no one...in that universe..comes close to DC's top tier bricks..WW being among the elite of them
> 
> I see nothing suggesting it will work





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> again..how is it going to affect some one...who's beyond anything its ever affected...why would it pierce her heart...if she is..beyond the durability  of any one in the nasuverse



It has nothing to do with durability, Gea bolg is reality warping. A manipulation of cause and effect I guess you could say.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> It has nothing to do with durability, Gea bolg is reality warping. A manipulation of cause and effect I guess you could say.



it manipulate cause and affect..it dosn't magically make a person less durable.....


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it manipulate cause and affect..it dosn't magically make a person less durable.....



What I mean is that it will be sticking out of her body/heart before it was thrown or pushed into it. That is something that ignores durability. If you don't understand what cause and effect is then look it up.

I guess you can say it ignores durability kind of be like if it were teleported into her heart, except unlike teleportation its unavoidable even if you have massively FTL reactions.


----------



## bluedogma (May 23, 2010)

Iskander said:


> Yeah you can say that but you can't say is City size orcontinet size or island size or planet size or infinite size.
> 
> the fact that there are 100+ soldiers doesn't make it to big at all.





> The Companion cavalry was composed of the Hetairoi of the king, mainly upper class citizens who were able to acquire and maintain armour and horses. In the age of Philip II and Alexander they were organized into 8 territorial squadrons, termed ilai. Each ile numbered between 200 and 300 horsemen[5][6]  and was commanded by two men, because as Arrian claims, Alexander "did not want anyone, not even his intimate friend, to be the centre of attention".[7]  After receiving reinforcements in Susa, Alexander established two companies in each squadron.[8]



The Reality Marble only looks like the place where Alexander fought with his army but it doesn't mean it has the same size. From what I read, you can't exit it by running away and Servants should be fast enough to cross large distances in a short amount of time so it can't be too small.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> What I mean is that it will be sticking out of her body/heart before it was thrown or pushed into it. That is something that ignores durability. If you don't understand what cause and effect is then look it up.
> 
> I guess you can say it ignores durability kind of be like if it were teleported into her heart, except unlike teleportation its unavoidable even if you have massively FTL reactions.



this is a type of attacks most gls..cap marvel..and diana..and even clark have some natural...resistance too 

comic durability especially for flagship characters are broken


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 23, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> this is a type of attacks most gls..cap marvel..and diana..and even clark have some natural...resistance too
> 
> comic durability especially for flagship characters are broken



Has she ever has anything teleported into her heart? If so, did she survive it? Because a reversal of cause and effect for Gea Bolg is kind of like unavoidable form of teleportation. Its kind of like, before the spear is even thrown, it already exists impaled inside WW's heart.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 23, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Has she ever has anything teleported into her heart? If so, did she survive it? Because a reversal of cause and effect for Gea Bolg is kind of like unavoidable form of teleportation. Its kind of like, before the spear is even thrown, it already exists impaled inside WW's heart.



You know Gae bolg is a broken ability but the way I see it isn't that the lance teleports to the heart is just that it is a sure hit to the heart every time, but for example yeah he uses gae bolg let's say agains't a Gold Saint letting out the speed gap it would have to overpower the cosmos residing in the cloth and the cloth power first to be ble to pierce the heart because star+ durability is a bit to much to say Gae bolg is just going to ignore that even more when it doesn't have any feat of piercing nothing of that kind  of durability and the same can be said in WW case or Superman, Hulk or people who can laugh off city busting attacks and those type of characters with insane durability.

Because it would soon turn into a no-limit fallacy.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 23, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Has she ever has anything teleported into her heart? If so, did she survive it? Because a reversal of cause and effect for Gea Bolg is kind of like unavoidable form of teleportation. Its kind of like, before the spear is even thrown, it already exists impaled inside WW's heart.



nothing there mentions teleporting.....it meantions making it sop that the weapons has already..pierced you..no porting no matter what it always hits you

problem is..her durability shits on anything..Gb has ever been used on, theres no reason to suggest its gonna magically bypass her durability...it has never affected any one on her level

for the first scenario your also going to have to prove it can hit..an ftl capable character..because a statement..saying it can..no matter what..isn't gonna be cutting it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2010)

Not to doubt WW or anything but...Gae Bolg is like this

*A surely fatal strike from the cursed lance, G?e Bolg. This attack always strikes the heart. By unleashing the abilities of the spear, the wielder can reverse the nature of causality. In effect, the cause is that "the heart is pierced" and the effect is that "the spear is thrust". Thus, the lance has already hit the heart before it is thrust, and the actual action is merely a formality that occurs due to the piercing of the enemy's heart. *

*As a consequence, dodging or guarding is impossible; the lance will simply change course so that it pierces the victim's heart despite any interference. This is exemplified in Lancer's fight with Saber, in which G?e Bolg changed direction at an impossible angle so as to aim for Saber's heart. Once initiated, the only defense against this attack is a high degree of luck or a shield with sufficient magical power to block the lance*



Just to add on to Gae Bolg.


----------



## Riddler (May 23, 2010)

Hear the words of Batman, pagans  Superman and noone else!
​


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 24, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Not to doubt WW or anything but...Gae Bolg is like this
> 
> *A surely fatal strike from the cursed lance, G?e Bolg. This attack always strikes the heart. By unleashing the abilities of the spear, the wielder can reverse the nature of causality. In effect, the cause is that "the heart is pierced" and the effect is that "the spear is thrust". Thus, the lance has already hit the heart before it is thrust, and the actual action is merely a formality that occurs due to the piercing of the enemy's heart. *
> 
> ...



was posted many times....not seeing anything...that proves it can bypass some one as durable as a dc top tier


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 24, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> was posted many times....not seeing anything...that proves it can bypass some one as durable as a dc top tier


It has already hit her heart, so it doesn't matter how tough her skin is.

Whether she can tank a spear to the heart though, is a different question.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 24, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> It has already hit her heart, so it doesn't matter how tough her skin is.
> 
> Whether she can tank a spear to the heart though, is a different question.



but why would it have already speared her...if she is...several hundred times beyond the durability..of every one else

I get causality reversal its broken as hell..but its also up against for all intents and purposes a brick all eighty feet thick reinforced by steel

it may very well just not work


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> but why would it have already speared her...if she is...several hundred times beyond the durability..of every one else
> 
> I get causality reversal its broken as hell..but its also up against for all intents and purposes a brick all eighty feet thick reinforced by steel
> 
> it may very well just not work



If Gae Bolg was a normally thrown spear than yeah, she can tank it. But the way it works is that the moment it's name is called, the damn thing is already in your heart. Her bracelets are probably the only thing that could block Gae Bolg.


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 24, 2010)

Scenario 1: Gilgamesh is kind of outmatched here. Speedblitzed...a punch would kill him, and those blasted bracelets that can block everything....

Scenario 2: With speed equalized and bloodlusted, Gilgamesh has a fair chance through proto-Gae Bolg. Ignoring all defenses and striking the heart first before following a path and negate whatever regeneration might be there.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 24, 2010)

Ok stop this bs with Gae Bolg what is this of *Ignoring all defenses * 

Read:

Gae bolg is a broken ability but the lance doesn't teleport to the heart is just that it is a sure hit to the heart every time.

For example he uses gae bolg let's say agains't a *Gold Saint *letting out the speed gap it would have to overpower the cosmos residing in the cloth and the cloths power first to be able to pierce the heart because star+ durability is a hell lot of durability to say Gae bolg is just going to ignore that even more when it doesn't have any feat of piercing nothing of that kind  of durability and the same can be said in *WW case or Superman, Hulk or people who can laugh off city busting attacks and those type of characters with insane durability.*
Because it would soon turn into a *no-limit fallacy.*

this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 24, 2010)

What does a Gold Saint have to do with this debate anyways?

It's just a reverse of cause and effect. Cause: Heart is pierced. Effect: Spear is thrust. (Even though that's a mere formality.) Or are you saying that WW's heart is more durable than her skin?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2010)

tobiah arronax said:


> Ok stop this bs with Gae Bolg what is this of *Ignoring all defenses *
> 
> Read:
> 
> Gae bolg is a broken ability but the lance doesn't teleport to the heart is just that it is a sure hit to the heart every time.



I said this before. Dodging Gae Bolg is insanely difficult. It'll pierce your heart instantly without fail. To ensure this doesn't happen, you're either A ) just plain fucking lucky or B ) have some sort of magical shield. This was in the wiki and Diana's bracelets are enchanted so it fits the bill for defense. I'm not sure if Gae Bolg is very effective in Gilgamesh's hands since he's just a strong ass human. Lancer is C? Chulainn and in myth is a demi-god. He's most likely a better wielder than Gil.


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 24, 2010)

basch71 said:


> I said this before. Dodging Gae Bolg is insanely difficult. It'll pierce your heart instantly without fail. To ensure this doesn't happen, you're either A ) just plain fucking lucky or B ) have some sort of magical shield. This was in the wiki and Diana's bracelets are enchanted so it fits the bill for defense. I'm not sure if Gae Bolg is very effective in Gilgamesh's hands since he's just a strong ass human. Lancer is C? Chulainn and in myth is a demi-god. He's most likely a better wielder than Gil.




But Diana's bracelets aren't allowed for use in the first five minutes so if she gets hit by it in scenario 2, she'd die. 

How lucky is WW anyways?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> But Diana's bracelets aren't allowed for use in the first five minutes so if she gets hit by it in scenario 2, she'd die.
> 
> How lucky is WW anyways?



Considering the things she goes through plus her time in the Justice League and IIRC aren't the Amazon's enchanted to some degree?


----------



## Big Bοss (May 24, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> What does a Gold Saint have to do with this debate anyways?
> 
> It's just a reverse of cause and effect. Cause: Heart is pierced. Effect: Spear is thrust. (Even though that's a mere formality.) Or are you saying that WW's heart is more durable than her skin?



......please read carefully:



> *Gae Bolg. Ignoring all defenses *



=



> *Gae bolg is a broken ability but the lance doesn't teleport to the heart is just that it is a sure hit to the heart every time.
> 
> For example he uses gae bolg let's say agains't a Gold Saint letting out the speed gap it would have to overpower the cosmos residing in the cloth and the cloths power first to be able to pierce the heart because star+ durability is a hell lot of durability to say Gae bolg is just going to ignore that even more when it doesn't have any feat of piercing nothing of that kind of durability and the same can be said in WW case or Superman, Hulk or people who can laugh off city busting attacks and those type of characters with insane durability.
> Because it would soon turn into a no-limit fallacy.
> ...


----------



## Cypher0120 (May 24, 2010)

tobiah arronax said:


> ......please read carefully:
> 
> 
> 
> =



Okay, most defenses. Not exactly all but still...



I believe WW is gifted by a few gods.

Doesn't she still have that tiara she can throw that can even hurt someone like Supes?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 24, 2010)

basch71 said:


> I said this before. Dodging Gae Bolg is insanely difficult. It'll pierce your heart instantly without fail. To ensure this doesn't happen, you're either A ) just plain fucking lucky or B ) have some sort of magical shield. This was in the wiki and Diana's bracelets are enchanted so it fits the bill for defense. I'm not sure if Gae Bolg is very effective in Gilgamesh's hands since he's just a strong ass human. Lancer is C? Chulainn and in myth is a demi-god. He's most likely a better wielder than Gil.



but it has never affected some one as durable as WW

and yes...in Dc and Marvel..high tier bricks like her..can resist...teleportation of stuff inside them..on sheer durability to some extent

the only times it's been shown to work is when a GL I think it was Alan scott pulled a magneto teseracted a chunk of some ones flesh...but it was still incredibly hard for him to do

and Alans one of the most powerful...GL's out there likely the most skilled/most experienced user 

guys on his level and beyond can..

durability is  a bitch man


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 24, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> but it has never affected some one as durable as WW
> 
> and yes...in Dc and Marvel..high tier bricks like her..can resist...teleportation of stuff inside them..on sheer durability to some extent
> 
> ...



GL are walking haxxes. Until Superboy Prime comes in and not even 18 of them can take down the fucker.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 24, 2010)

basch71 said:


> GL are walking haxxes. Until Superboy Prime comes in and not even 18 of them can take down the fucker.



yeah that was PIS...18 rookie gls..lead by Guy "the writers shit on my" gardener...from the nineties when they really did crap on him

with five minutes prep time should of slaughtered prime...like cattle

much less all thousand of them or what ever that showed up that was unfair to the GL's what the writers did

characters like them heralds of galactus..magneto..strange and fate...these guys.end up jobbing because of their powers..and its understandable but prime is such a terrible character that it genuinely pissed me off

but yeah the point was..durability is pretty broken in marvel/dc when it comes to the flagship chars

mind you I';m not saying only a master Gl can bfr wonderwomens heart..or face or what ever...a rookie with pis off likely could too..its just they'd actually have to put some effort into it...

their durable...

hell superman has "your average dudes weakness to magic" yet because he is top tier it usually requires powerful magic to fuck with him broken durability is broken


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2010)

Superboy Prime sucks, plain and simple. Maybe it's my bias for Marvel and my only favorite DC series is Batman. SBP was nothing special. Even in Infinite Crisis. Superman Prime is a different story.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 25, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Superboy Prime sucks, plain and simple. Maybe it's my bias for Marvel and my only favorite DC series is Batman. SBP was nothing special. Even in Infinite Crisis. Superman Prime is a different story.



even in his grown up incarnation he was still a massive piece of shit...and every one jobbed to him..."I WILL KILL YOU TO DEATH"

thats about as bad as sasukes "darkness rant"

I'm a street level fan and yeah marvel too but I am a massive fan of pc DC especially old school darkseid and fate

prime was just plain garbage in any incarnation


----------



## Endless Mike (May 25, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Except Gae Bolg hits 100% of the time without fail. Unless Diana has the *luck of the Gods*, she gets off without her heart getting punctured.



Um, she kind of does.

And who is to say that the spear being inside her heart would do anything, after all it is so much less durable than her it might simply disperse instead of actually harming her flesh.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 25, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Um, she kind of does.
> 
> And who is to say that the spear being inside her heart would do anything, after all it is so much less durable than her it might simply disperse instead of actually harming her flesh.



I was wondering about that cuz aren't Amazons enchanted to some degree?


----------



## Axl Low (May 25, 2010)

Wonder Woman thunderclaps.
Or does she lose the ability to Thunderclap without her bracelets? 

EDIT:
Lasso of Truth?
Boomerangs her Tiara which has cut Superman?
Come on now. She rapes this guy.


----------



## bluedogma (May 25, 2010)

Gilgamesh's god-busting chain should own her I think.


----------



## Crimson King (May 25, 2010)

What God-busting chain?

Enkidu is not God-busting. It's only extremely effective at binding divine beings, that's all.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 25, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> What God-busting chain?
> 
> Enkidu is not God-busting. It's only extremely effective at binding divine beings, that's all.



Diana's lasso is basically forged from the abstract of truth and can't be broken unless the structure of reality itself is destroyed.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I can't believe I'm even suggesting such a thing but
> 
> God wave...



Ares isn't in this.


----------



## Crimson King (May 25, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Diana's lasso is basically forged from the abstract of truth and can't be broken unless the structure of reality itself is destroyed.



I know about that. The guy was talking about Gilgamesh's chains.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 25, 2010)

TWF said:


> Ares isn't in this.



Diana can channel the Godwave if she wants to.



> I know about that. The guy was talking about Gilgamesh's chains.



I'm just saying that Diana's version is better.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 25, 2010)

Woah, this got ridiculous.
But i guess its safe to say Wonder Woman wins, despite all the wank for her in this thread.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 25, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Woah, this got ridiculous.
> But i guess its safe to say Wonder Woman wins, despite all the wank for her in this thread.



The only wank I'm seeing is on the Gilgamesh side.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 25, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Woah, this got ridiculous.
> But i guess its safe to say Wonder Woman wins, despite all the wank for her in this thread.



that's a pretty silly comment considering no one was wanking WW

you angry with comics again hadon?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 25, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> that's a pretty silly comment considering no one was wanking WW
> 
> you angry with comics again hadon?


hadon? what? 

The only wanking i'm refering to is people trying to say "lol armbands" when i banned them the first 5 minutes


----------

